# RVs I need some guidance and help please



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


We are/will be looking to upgrade our current MH to a fixed bed vehicle as we intend to spend 4-5 months away every winter when I retire. Retirement will be in 2 years time although the change of vehicle could be before then.


In terms of layout we want space; the fixed rear bed; plus front lounge space. The nearest we have seen in terms of European type MHs is an Autotrail Comanche with 2 front sofa's. We have seen some RV's with a large sofa at the front plus separate armchair/footrest...so that would do. They also have dinettes as well which is a bonus.


Similar money but more 'bang for your buck' from RVs notwithstanding fuel costs...which I understand. If we went RV I would get a petrol/LPG conversion to bring these down.


I have some questions of owners if I may?


- Driveability - generally?


- Usability: in the UK and Europe. Large roads (MWays, main trunk roads) no issue I would guess but what about B roads? Im not talking narrow country lanes as I wouldn't take my MH down those anyway.


- Access to sites? Are you limited? Is there a network of RV friendly sites that us MH owners wouldn't be aware of?


- Is there a MHF equivalent for RV owners? Are there clubs? Meets? Magazines? Helpful folk?


- Are there RV specialist repairers/MOT'ers/modifiers out there? I am in Gloucestershire if that helps but would obviously travel if required.


- When 'black water' tanks are described I assume these are toilet waste. How do these get emptied?


I would really like to hear of any downsides you can think of. Im not a 'negative nelly' but would like to make sure that my eyes are wide open if we do this thing.


Thanks in advance folks


Graham:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Hi
> 
> We are/will be looking to upgrade our current MH to a fixed bed vehicle as we intend to spend 4-5 months away every winter when I retire. Retirement will be in 2 years time although the change of vehicle could be before then.
> 
> ...


Nice to drive. Takes a bit of getting used to though. They are very wide though.



GMJ said:


> - Usability: in the UK and Europe. Large roads (MWays, main trunk roads) no issue I would guess but what about B roads? Im not talking narrow country lanes as I wouldn't take my MH down those anyway.


We have no problems and particularly worry about which roads we use. Oddly the worst roads are narrowish two lane roads. It's mainly your wing mirrors that are in danger.



GMJ said:


> - Access to sites? Are you limited? Is there a network of RV friendly sites that us MH owners wouldn't be aware of?


Most sites are fine but very steep, very narrow or ones with tight turns may pose a problem. We've not had any difficulties. Avoid the same narrow continental villages you ignore in your current motorhome.



GMJ said:


> - Is there a MHF equivalent for RV owners? Are there clubs? Meets? Magazines? Helpful folk?


http://www.rvoc.co.uk



GMJ said:


> - Are there RV specialist repairers/MOT'ers/modifiers out there? I am in Gloucestershire if that helps but would obviously travel if required.


There are several specialists in the UK. Google it.



GMJ said:


> - When 'black water' tanks are described I assume these are toilet waste. How do these get emptied?


Straight into a manhole via a 3 inch hose or by macerator pump via a 1 inch hose into an ordinary service point. It's easier than cassettes once you get used to it, and it only needs doing every 10 to 14 days if your tank is a reasonable size.



GMJ said:


> I would really like to hear of any downsides you can think of. Im not a 'negative nelly' but would like to make sure that my eyes are wide open if we do this thing.


Insurance if the engine is very big. They use more fuel but you know that. It's a small price to pay for all the extra space. Getting one with a reasonable payload will be a challenge if you need to stay under 7.5 tons.

Buy one that already converted to gas, don't pay for the installation (unless you buy new) as it takes a very long time and much distance to recoup the cost.

Alan.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Alan


V informative :smile2:


On the payload thing - I have a C/C1E licence so do I need to stay under 7.5t including payload or when fully loaded?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Alan
> 
> V informative :smile2:
> 
> ...


Same thing Graham, including payload is fully loaded and yes you need to stay below that to be legal, your van will need to be plated at no more than 7.5 tons, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dare I say get ready for a lot of negative posts from people who don't have RVs? That's what usually happens when this is discussed.

You will be told that parts are a problem, not so in general. Mail ordered in a few days to where ever you are and no more costly than those for a European van. Breakdown cover is no problem.

You may be told that having work done in foreign places may be a problem, not so as they are generally fairly straight forward to work at.

You will be told that they are too big. I disagree, ours (10m long) is 1.5m longer than our last European one and the difference is barely noticeable.

Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to agree that there is in truth very little negative points, considering your posted usage.
We looked at this idea some time ago but I knew that I would be restricted to 3.5t when I was 70, so it was a no no for us.
If you want space and all that goes with it, then ask all of those who actually have an RV. and as said join the RVOC.
I think a lot of neg opinions are maybe based on some of the old vehicles, but they have come on with some european influence.

Good luck with your search and look forward to hearing about the vehicle you choose.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Graham - re. your other post on the Comanche, we were next to a 2004 Monaco Dynasty recently - Google the make and you'll see how good it looks and it hasn't dated that much. The owner reckoned he'd be lucky to get £60-80k today (30k on the clock) but then again he did import it from the across the water 5 years ago for a knockdown price. Now there's an option - import one yourself lol.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you search the back log of threads there should be one or two about importing from the USA. made interesting reading.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Two sofas Graham. Here's our living room, and it wasn't taken with a wide angle lens. We dumped that stupid little table and use a folding one instead, Alan.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

What is the average MPG on one of these RV's?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anything over 10 is pretty good, but remember that for many that's on gas which is a lot cheaper than petrol in most countries.

Here's the price comparison http://www.mylpg.eu/lpg-prices-across-europe

Alan.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Same thing Graham, including payload is fully loaded and yes you need to stay below that to be legal, your van will need to be plated at no more than 7.5 tons, Alan.


 I confused myself there...I meant to say can the vehicle be 7.5t plus any payload or does it have to be 7.5t including the payload.

Reading your answer I think it is the latter?

I have seen some that are plated 7.5t presumably without any/much taken into account however I have also read that this isn't really seen as a problem by the RV community (as long as one is sensible and doesn't take the proverbial!)

btw,...that's for all the comments folks - much appreciated

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

PS I will definitely get one with LPG conversion so as to negate the cost differences in fuel...or at least make me feel better about it :grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Including.

Did you see the PMs I sent you?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Straight into a manhole via a 3 inch hose or by macerator pump via a 1 inch hose into an ordinary service point. It's easier than cassettes once you get used to it, and it only needs doing every 10 to 14 days if your tank is a reasonable size.
> 
> Alan.


Answer to your PM question regarding black waste disposal Graham.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks got it


As you say - information overload


Graham:smile2:


----------

